# Ruby's pups



## woofy (Mar 11, 2013)

8 days old











big boy weighed in at 18.4 ozs










chow time





proud daddy


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good looking pups and hounds.  Really like the looks of the stud.  What's he bred like?


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice litter Woofy


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 11, 2013)

A truly beauteous dish of doggies.


----------



## bluetickdog (Mar 11, 2013)

Fine looking pups


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 11, 2013)

Now that's what I call "Kicked Back" and takin it easy


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty pups!


----------



## Redbow (Mar 12, 2013)

Really great looking Dogs..Its been many a year since I raised a pack like that...


----------



## woofy (Apr 1, 2013)

4 weeks old











My new pack for the fall.


----------



## canecuttercraig (Apr 1, 2013)

Those are great looking pups


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing like beagle pups!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful Pups, and I know you are looking forward to them getting old enough to train.


----------



## woofy (Apr 14, 2013)

*6 Weeks old*












Amos




Andy


----------



## woofy (Jun 13, 2013)

*14 weeks old now*

Blackwater's Gay Alysa




Blackwater's Gay Famous Amos




Blackwater's Gay Annie




Blackwater's Gay Dandy Andy


----------



## shawnrice (Jun 13, 2013)

there awesome looking pups !


----------



## Bigboy45 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sure do wish I could have me another one of those fine pups.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Those are beautiful pups, no doubt!  No surprise to see Blackwater Gay line...good stuff!


----------



## muzzy17is (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice pups.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 25, 2013)

Woofy, they only looking better and better !!!!


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Ruby's Pups on First Rabbit*

Steve brought 4 pups from Ruby's "A" litter to the starting pen at the house. They were timid at first, but they soon caught on. Within an hour they were all chasing and barking. It is fun to see a puppy's light come on. Here is a short video of the action.


----------



## woofy (Nov 10, 2013)

*8 months old*


Andy


Andy


Andy, Annie and Amos


Alysa


Amos just chillin.


----------



## shawnrice (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome looking pups woofy


----------



## woofy (Mar 30, 2014)

*Ruby's pups 2.0(2014)*

She only had 3 this year, 2 males and 1 female.  Last pic is the 2 male pups from last year(Amos and Andy with my granddaughter).


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice ,i like there looks


----------



## canepatch (Mar 31, 2014)

Good looking pups, Woofy.   I'm planning some serious training for my pup, will let you know how her progress.


----------



## woofy (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Shawn.  Canepatch, hope you're feeling better and yes please let me know how those pups are doing.

Steve


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Apr 1, 2014)

great looking hounds and photo`s.The vid was classic.


----------

